# Bear hide rug taxidermist



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking for some referrals for a good taxidermist that can do a bear hide rug for me if I am successful with my Montana black bear hunt. Who do you guys use/ recommend?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jerry Ross
Santaquin


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd PM our friendly neighborhood UWF member Longgun. He does awesome work.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

Summit Taxidermy in Coalville. Stephan is a world class guy that is arguably one of the very best taxidermists there is!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tips I will definitely look into all of them


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Dave Butts, Willard Ut or Dave Ferguson, Ogden Ut


----------

